# Minxy?



## Harmoni (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello Ladies

I haven't been on these boards for a looooong time but I was wondering where Minxy is. 

She was an invaluable support to so many and I often come on here to check on how she's getting on. 

I hope she's ok?

Thanks
XXX


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I wondered the same....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Minxy is still about, although hasn't been on for a while: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=6741

I'm sure she'd not mind you dropping her a PM to say thanks for all the support she's given you. 

C~x


----------



## Harmoni (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks very much. Will do X


----------

